# How much bodyhair is too much on a man?



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2011)

is it true that most women just don't like it anymore? is it a turn on off something you will tolerate if a guy is hot enough or nice enough? how do you REALLY feel about it. 

my son barely has any and shaves it all off he can't stand it. i think the truth is most women don't like it anymore. i told him whatever he's comfortable with is the point. but what do women really think?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a feeling you wanna be Teabagged by an Italian running 1000mgs of masteron a week. 






> my son barely has any and shaves it all off he can't stand it. i think the truth is most women don't like it anymore.


 
Its not true. Every GF ive ever had wanted me to grow my chest hair. Your son is just 'mirin his jackedness. Thats why i trim. I dont give a shit what women want, i wanna be able to see my progress and definition.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2011)

no. i know a gorilla that says women like his body hair and i find it really hard to believe. to a point it's tolerable but half way up the back and all over your stomach like there's no pubic area but it's ALL pubic area is a little much. i say good luck finding a bitch willing to tolerate that shit. he's not nice enough or good looking enough to make the body hair not matter. i think it's got to be damned rare that any woman under 50ish would not run away screaming.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't stand hair. Thats just me though, I know I'm not female.
I know it's nice for a woman to run her tongue over my nipple or anything else and not get a mouthful of hair. Same for a woman. I don't mind a patch over her pussy, but when I'm licking and sucking her lips, I don't want a mouthful of hair. I want it nice and smooth. Not a better feeling in the world to me.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2011)

If the hair on my head thins enough I might get a transplant from other parts of my body.  I'm a man.  I'm fucking hairy.  I'm not a walking rug by any means but I'm definitely not going to be mistaken for some metrosexual that shaves or waxes the whole body.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## lymbo (Dec 21, 2011)

i like none..and  return my meal if i find hair it


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 17, 2012)

the only places acceptable to have hair on a man is his arm pits legs arms and head....chest back stomach and none or minimal hair down there is allowed!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2012)

Hairiness is for the blubbed


----------



## senior316 (Jan 27, 2012)

TJTJ said:


>


Joe dirt aint got shit on this sexy bitch!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

ew i dont like *ANYYY* body hair..but i really like facial hair but not full blown paul bunyan lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hairiness is for the blubbed


 stop talkin bout me!!!


----------



## Deity (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't stand having body hair I shave everything. My girl likes it but I do not. Hides muscle definition and just feels fucking annoying.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

don't like body hair


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

whydont guys just do like i do the best way is to just trim it up use a buzzer or what ever ther called set to lowest guard and trim everywhere so you dont look hairy but you have just enough so that people dont think you are a women.becuse guys that shave all over look like 8 year old little boys it is nasty.


----------



## Colestar (Feb 1, 2012)

katielead130 said:


> the only places acceptable to have hair on a man is his arm pits legs arms and head....chest back stomach and none or minimal hair down there is allowed!


 
I no longer like hairy anything on a guy, especially arm pitts!! These pics are making me gagg!!


----------



## carmineb (Feb 1, 2012)

Deity said:


> I can't stand having body hair I shave everything. My girl likes it but I do not. Hides muscle definition and just feels fucking annoying.


 


same here.  wife gts mad when i shave chest  says its one of the things she married me for.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

I think women like bodyhair what is not 100% right,some like but some don't like,not all people like milk!


----------



## Voices (Feb 7, 2012)

Hair on a guy is natural, until it gets out of hand... When you start to look like the yeti, you know it's time to fix it.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Only on their face & head,any more is too much.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 17, 2012)

Kimi said:


> Only on their face & head,any more is too much.



Shaved legs?


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

Found this on google, womens' opinions...







Pretty much - YOU GOTTA BE A REAL MAN TO CARRY IT OFF.


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Shaved legs?



Ha Ha Ha!!!!!  Very funny.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

I keep my entire body shaved, I hate body hair.


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 18, 2012)

I  love chest hair, but Jesus if the back is covered  its really a turn off :/


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 18, 2012)

The only places I dont mind having hair is on my head, arms, legs, armpits.  I dont grow any hair on my chest which is great, cuz I would hate it. I think some hair on a man is what makes a difference between male and female. I have a cousin that shaves his whole body, I tell him that is f"in gay! Lol


----------



## dgp (Feb 18, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> I love chest hair, but Jesus if the back is covered its really a turn off :/


----------



## redz (Feb 18, 2012)

I shave chest and arms and buzz the rest. I have virtually no back hair.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 18, 2012)

Come at me.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

this thread is mean to me


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't shaved in months except my face and back. Oh, and some man grooming below...


----------



## Voices (Feb 19, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Shaved legs?


 Go for it! Seriously, it shouldn't matter if your legs or arms are shaved. Yes, I personally am a firm believer that men should me masculine, but shaving arms/legs won't make you femine if you have muscle mass.


----------



## .V. (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally....I HATE IT ALL.

But my wife likes a little on my chest, arms, and legs...so I leave it.  Underarms and private areas are groomed regardless of her opinion.  She said the underarms was a little odd at first when we were new but the groomed nether-region was kind of nice.  She really likes that I take the time to groom and shave at least the places that are prone to catch sweat...and the fact that I don't stink like most men.

If she didn't like the chest and leg hair...they'd be gone too, like they used to be.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 23, 2012)

My friend Randy is very hairy and a wise-cracking Jew. He looks great,.so I think unless your more than my furry-fuzzy withoutrulers...I think, I love you.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 26, 2012)

A man with bodyhair is sexy.


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Actually I brought up this topic at work, and a girl friend told me she loves body hair on men, even on his back. She said it's sexy and she doesn't want no girly guy without hair, even if he's muscular. Those are her words. She even said a man without body hair is gross.
She is a latina and said most latinas think like that. So either she's telling the truth, or just making this up to hook up with me


----------



## Kimi (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## lisarox (Feb 27, 2012)

I hate hair. Very short but not poky on legs, arms and under arm is ok but not anywhere else. The only hair I can stand to have on me is on my head. If I don't shave every day I feel dirty. I can understand that it is a lot of upkeep for a guy to trim everything every day but at least make it a point to take the clippers / razor to it once or twice a week.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 27, 2012)

i hate body hair as well.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 27, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> is it true that most women just don't like it anymore? is it a turn on off something you will tolerate if a guy is hot enough or nice enough? how do you REALLY feel about it.
> 
> my son barely has any and shaves it all off he can't stand it. i think the truth is most women don't like it anymore. i told him whatever he's comfortable with is the point. but what do women really think?



girls genrally DONT like hairy guys, when did they? not sure what you mean by "anymore"  chest hair is one thing, most i dont think midn that , but back, and crack hair....... im sure not.
yah im a guy but 90% of my friends are female and alll my closest friends happen to be (cept family) so i hear it ALLLL stuf fi dont want to  lol

me im screwed, im one hairy mofo.
one day when i have the money ill get lazer on my back and shoulders, but for now its a #1 or #2 on the buzz cutter :-/


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you trying to tell me something??


----------



## Melodie (Mar 28, 2012)

I personally like a little bit of hair as long as it's light colored and not all over the place. It makes a man seem...well more manly.


----------



## niki (Apr 1, 2012)

My ex was suuuuper fuzzy and it really bothered him.  We got together as teenagers, before he got hairy, so it was a gradual progression, lol.  Never bothered me - although, the hair WAS very light colored.  He hated it, and clipped.  That said, I'm not ATTRACTED to guys with a lot of hair - with the exception of facial hair.  Love a full beard, but not zztop long or anything.  Clipped, full beard is awesome.....

I know its the 'cool' thing to do for muscle definition, but other than a guy clipping, I find it very bizarre when  man shaves his arms/legs/chest/whatever.  I mock my bodybuilding male friends when they do.


----------



## teowilliam60 (May 8, 2012)

ZECH said:


> I can't stand hair. Thats just me though, I know I'm not female.
> I know it's nice for a woman to run her tongue over my nipple or anything else and not get a mouthful of hair. Same for a woman. I don't mind a patch over her pussy, but when I'm licking and sucking her lips, I don't want a mouthful of hair. I want it nice and smooth. Not a better feeling in the world to me.



Zech, I agree with you... In reality I shave regularly, the hair just just makes it look like two spiders on my chest.


----------



## jay_steel (May 11, 2012)

What about guys like jason statham. The guy has body hair and girls scream over him. I keep mine trimmed and under control, If I shave then it turns into sand paper. I'll shave for special trips


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2012)

Hate facial hair and back hair!  The rest is fine with me.


----------



## tamtam (May 18, 2012)

facial hair, esp if he grooms it nicely, nothing out of control that says I am too lazy, every once in a while is ok,  but the rest is not for me


----------



## dabubblebutt (May 20, 2012)

my butt is naturally smooth, my legs and chest are hairy...but not too much hair....and i keep my pubes shaved.... no complaints....


----------



## mth496 (May 21, 2012)

I shave chest and arms.  I put nair on my back and ass.    And my legs i trim.  Pubic area i clean up and trim.  Never had any complaints alot of women say i got a perfect body. And they will bring up hair.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 26, 2012)

I have alot of hair if i dont shave but the back is the whorst .


----------

